# Can anybody help me identify this tree?



## GrassOnTheHills (Jul 3, 2020)

Saw this tree yesterday in our neighborhood. We've been keeping an eye out for a low-maintenance tree that doesn't get too big and doesn't throw out giant roots that will destroy our irrigation system. We're in 7a.


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

Looks kinda like a Magnolia to me.


----------



## GrassOnTheHills (Jul 3, 2020)

BadDogPSD said:


> Looks kinda like a Magnolia to me.


That's kinda what we thought. I looked up magnolia to see, but the growth habit seemed different. This tree is young, though, so it's possible it'll change --or there may just be several types of magnolia tree.


----------



## Arnezkanizzle (Jun 12, 2019)

There are several different varieties of magnolias. Little Gem Magnolia is a nice smaller variety that gets 20' tall by 10' wide(give or take) when mature.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

Regardless of variety, it will kill anything underneath its canopy. Clean up any leaf litter ASAP as it'll do the same "death dance" to wherever they fall.


----------



## bencrabtree27 (Jan 8, 2019)

Yup either a little gem or brackens brown beauty. Both can come in multi stems or can train to a single leader like you saw. I'm gonna go with little gem. They are good for 7a but here in 6b they are hard to find I think if you get lucky when planted. "Mild winter" you'd be okay


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Get the Seek app on your smartphone. It is pretty good at IDing plants.


----------

